# A hombros



## Cecilio

Hola nois i noies! Tinc un dubte: ¿de quina manera traduïríeu l'expressió catalana "a hombros" (com als toreros, per exemple), al català? Conec algunes opcions però no tinc clar quina quedaria millor en aquest context:

a coll

a coll-i-be

a les espatlles.​Què en penseu?


----------



## DeBarcelona

a l'esquena


----------



## Tige

Al muscle.


----------



## xupxup

A coll o a coll-i-be. Si l'aguanta una sola persona i té el cap entre les cames del que va dalt, també pot ser "a xancarró" o "a la xancarrona", però no sé si aquestes formes són massa dialectals.


----------



## Cecilio

Una altra opció podria ser "a muscles". Però vaja, encara no sabria per quina decidir-me.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Coincideixo amb xupxup: *a coll*, *a coll-i-be*.

En principi hauria dubtat si "a coll" era sobre les espatlles ben, bé, però segons el DIEC:

*a coll *loc. adv. Sobre la regió veïna al coll, espatlles i part d'esquena. 

Salut!!


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Jo també trobo que és complicadet, això... Però jo personalment descartaria, d'entrada, "a coll" i "a coll-i-be", perquè suposo que tots devem coincidir que la imatge que en tenim difereix de la de "a hombros". Oi? 

Diria que "a l'esquena" també és una altra cosa (és més a l'esquena, oi...  ) i "a muscles" i "a xancarró" o "a la xancarrona" per aquí no sonen gens (però perfecte que ho digueu per les vostres terres! Potser alguna ho defineix perfectament i seria bona cosa que s'estengués!).

Personalment, doncs, optaria per "a les espatlles". Però bé, repeteixo que em resulta complicadet...


----------



## betulina

megane_wang said:


> En principi hauria dubtat si "a coll" era sobre les espatlles ben, bé, però segons el DIEC:
> 
> *a coll *loc. adv. Sobre la regió veïna al coll, espatlles i part d'esquena.



Sí, clar, una altra opció és "ampliar" (com fa el diccionari) la imatge de portar "a coll"... no sé...


----------



## chics

Hola.

A mi em sonen molt rares les expressions a espatlles (en tot cas, soble les espatlles, no?) i encara més a muscles.

Què té de dolent _a coll_? Jo sempre he sentit _a coll_ (com quan fem_ castells_ de dos a la platja, o també en el sentit general) o sino _a l'esquena_ (com si l'altre fos una motxila, per exemple als nens etits quan es cansen de caminar).

Pels toreros faria servir sene dubte _*a coll*_.

No coneixia a *coll-i-bé*, què és exactament? 
És que primer he pensat que era un sinònim de_ a coll_ però ara de sobte tinc la sospita de que potser es refereix a "com un sac de patates", que diuen al meu poble. La persona que portes té el cul sobre l'espatlla del portador i la meitat del cos superior cap per baix a l'esquena del portador. No sé si m'explico...

Moltes gracies i... salut!!!


----------



## Cecilio

chics said:


> No coneixia a *coll-i-bé*, què és exactament?
> És que primer he pensat que era un sinònim de_ a coll_ però ara de sobte tinc la sospita de que potser es refereix a "com un sac de patates", que diuen al meu poble. La persona que portes té el cul sobre l'espatlla del portador i la meitat del cos superior cap per baix a l'esquena del portador. No sé si m'explico...



Curiosa postura! Sembla com una barreja entra "dura a coll" i "dur al be". Realment els diccionaris ho tenen una mica difícil a l'hora d'explicar aquestes coses tan visuals, sembla que hi ha molts petits matisos que diferencien unes expressions de les altres.


----------



## betulina

chics said:


> Hola.
> 
> A mi em sonen molt rares les expressions a espatlles (en tot cas, soble les espatlles, no?) i encara més a muscles.
> 
> Què té de dolent _a coll_? Jo sempre he sentit _a coll_ (com quan fem_ castells_ de dos a la platja, o també en el sentit general) o sino _a l'esquena_ (com si l'altre fos una motxila, per exemple als nens etits quan es cansen de caminar).
> 
> Pels toreros faria servir sene dubte _*a coll*_.
> 
> No coneixia a *coll-i-bé*, què és exactament?
> És que primer he pensat que era un sinònim de_ a coll_ però ara de sobte tinc la sospita de que potser es refereix a "com un sac de patates", que diuen al meu poble. La persona que portes té el cul sobre l'espatlla del portador i la meitat del cos superior cap per baix a l'esquena del portador. No sé si m'explico...
> 
> Moltes gracies i... salut!!!



Hola, Chics!

"A coll-i-be" per mi és just el que dius tu de "a l'esquena"! Com quan els nens estan cansats i se't pengen a l'esquena.

Sí, el "sac de patates", jo també ho dic així! 

Sí, "a espatlles" no seria, si de cas "a les espatlles" o "a sobre".

Jo amb "a coll" hi veig el problema (problemet, petitet  ) que per mi és simplement agafar amb els braços i apropar-te'l al pit, per exemple, vull dir, com quan agafes un nen, també, però aquest cop per davant... no sé pas si m'explico, però espero que m'entengueu... 

Però bé, com dèiem abans, potser es pot "extrapolar" el significat (que potser algú ja ho ha fet sempre, vaja).

Quin cacau que tinc!
Salut!


----------



## Cecilio

Almenys a València l'expressió "al coll" té potser un significat bastant ampli, com ha apuntat algú per ací. De fet, com a "coll" es pot entendre tant la part de davant com la de darrere, de manera que dur un nen "al coll", per exemple, podria entendre's de diverses maneres: assegut al voltant del coll o simplement enganxat del coll, com quan un xiquet s'està adormint i es penja sense més del coll de son pare o sa mare. En aquest sentit, l'acció de portar un esportista trionfador o un torero "a coll" no sé si queda massa bé. Per altra banda, i ara bé una pregunta filosòfica: ¿Diríeu que "dur A coll" i "dur AL coll" és el mateix? Potser ací tenim un matís interessant.


----------



## chics

betulina said:


> "A coll-i-be" per mi és just el que dius tu de "a l'esquena"! Com quan els nens estan cansats i se't pengen a l'esquena.


 
Gracies.  

Oh, no havia pensat en aquest significat de_ a coll_, per devant... però en tot cas, no invalida l'altre!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !



> Jo amb "a coll" hi veig el problema (problemet, petitet  ) que per mi és simplement agafar amb els braços i apropar-te'l al pit, per exemple, vull dir, com quan agafes un nen, també, però aquest cop per davant... no sé pas si m'explico, però espero que m'entengueu...


Precisament AQUEST era el meu dubte !! Perquè quan agafo un marrec "*a coll"* no me'l poso pas al damunt de les espatlles. En canvi, *"a coll-i-be"* sí que ho tenia entès com el que descrivia Cecilio.



> Realment els diccionaris ho tenen una mica difícil a l'hora d'explicar aquestes coses tan visuals


Cert! Voto per tornar als diccionaris il.lustrats de quan érem petits  

salut !!


----------



## RIU

Hola a tots, 

A casa, portar a l'esquena és quan el de darrera et passa els braços per davant del teu coll i tu li aguantes les cames. Es a dir pit contra esquena.

A coll-i-be es portar a l'altre assegut al clatell mentre l'aguantes pels turmells i ell -si es un crio- o s'agafa de les orelles o et tapa els ulls. Suposo que ve de com es traginaven els bens avans els pastors.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Doncs em pensava que "a coll" era agafat amb els braços per davant. "a coll-i-be" era quan et pujen a l'esquena i s'agafen al coll... però si portés algú "a hombros" potser diria "a sobre" o diria "puja aquí" senyalant les espatlles, .

Salut!

Mei

Nota: ja heu fet alguna calçotada? Jo en tinc una el dissabte, quins nervis!


----------



## RIU

Mei said:


> Hola,
> 
> Doncs em pensava que "a coll" era agafat amb els braços per davant. "a coll-i-be" era quan et pujen a l'esquena i s'agafen al coll... però si portés algú "a hombros" potser diria "a sobre" o diria "puja aquí" senyalant les espatlles, .
> 
> Salut!
> 
> Mei
> 
> Nota: ja heu fet alguna calçotada? Jo en tinc una el dissabte, quins nervis!


 
Pot ser Mei, així es com ho diem a casa. Altra cosa és que sigui correcte.

RE: Nota: Aquest dissabte faré la segona, elis elis!  Bon profit!


----------



## Xiscomx

A les mallorques imperials ho tenim ben clar i espinzellat sen dubta possible, ja que coincideix amb exactitud magnífica a la locució castellana _*a hombros*_:

A Menorca (bestret del DCVB):​*BECOLL*
|| *2. A becoll*: eixancat damunt el coll i les espatles d'un altre (Men.). Se'l carregà a be-coll,... i cap a Mahó s'ha dit, Camps Folkl. ii, 25.

A Mallorca (ibídem):​*ME*
|| *3. *_adv. _*A me*: a becoll (Mall.). «Tot es camí he duit es nin a me»: l'he duit penjat a l'esquena amb els bracets passats pel meu coll.

Tard amics meus, emperó més prest avui que demá.


----------



## Penyafort

Jo sempre he dit _a collibè_. Sembla ser que es per com duien els bens, eixarrancats rere el coll.


----------

